# Single Malt Scotch



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I just started getting into single malt scotch.

So far I have an Aberlour 10 yo, Glenfiddich Solera Reserve 15 yo and two Islay malts; Laphroaig 10 yo and a Bowmore 12 yo.

I like the fruity/spicy taste of the Aberlour and the pungent peat smoke taste of the Laphroiag (WARNING!!!! This scotch doesn't come with training wheels!)

The Bowmore is also an excellent Islay single malt, still very peaty, but less pungent. The Glenfiddich is good and has a very smooth finish however, I find it less complex than the other malts I have.

Just wondering if there were any other scotch fans here. If so, what are your favorites?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Try a Balvenie & a McCallan. If you ever have the chance try a 33 year old Springbank. There's lots of good ones. It's almost as much fun as smoking cigars.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I prefer Jack Daniels... straight... not on the rocks...

The Scotsmen should focusing on feeding the Loch Ness monster, not making whiskey...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> I prefer Jack Daniels... straight... not on the rocks...
> 
> The Scotsmen should focusing on feeding the Loch Ness monster, not making whiskey...


 :r

So I take it your not a scotch fan?!?!

My go-to drink lately when I'm smoking has been Jack and Ginger..... I'm a big fan of the "Old No 7"


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I am a huge fan of single malt scotch, but unfortunately this industry is experiencing a boom much like cigars did in the late 90's. As a result prices are doubling, tripling, and more and quality has gone down IMO.

As a result I have been exploring Bourbon this year. I keep Knob Creek on hand and am giving Van Winkle 15 year a go (have it on order). If it turns out to be as good as people say I will likely drop the $80 for the Van Winkle Pappy 20 yr.

I agree with KHat that Balvanie is an excellent Scotch.. You are right about Laphroiag aka LollyGooGoo.
Glenfiddich and Glenlivet are both lacking in complexity, as you mentioned but they are great starting places for Scotch drinkers. I knew a person who said, "In Scotch the Glen prefix means its for cooking with."  I think Glenmorangie is decent, but stay away from their new multi wood finish versions. u 

If you are in a state that allows alcohol purchase via the internet by all means visit HiTimeWine.com, Internetwines.com, and samswines.com to check out their scotch offerings, you should be able to save some $$, especially on the higher end stuff.

And of course if you have an extra $34000 laying around, by all means you should pick up a bottle of Macallan 1926. :al 


-Matt-


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I think the Dalwhinnie 15 and GlenLivit 18 are great tasting scotch for the money. A good scotch or bourbon compliments a strong cigar very well! 

GoatLocker


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

My everyday drink is a 18 yo Macallan. I enjoy many others as well, but that is my go to Scotch. :al


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

txmatt said:


> I am a huge fan of single malt scotch, but unfortunately this industry is experiencing a boom much like cigars did in the late 90's. As a result prices are doubling, tripling, and more and quality has gone down IMO.
> 
> As a result I have been exploring Bourbon this year. I keep Knob Creek on hand and am giving Van Winkle 15 year a go (have it on order). If it turns out to be as good as people say I will likely drop the $80 for the Van Winkle Pappy 20 yr.


Yeah, I've moved from Scotch to rum or bourbon because Scotch prices are getting ridiculous. I like Highland Park and Talisker for the most part although I've een known to go through the Scotch selections at good bars one-by-one until .... gee, I usually don't remember the last few too well......


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

My best bud is a Dalwhinnie drinker,and when I visit we accompany our smokes with "D" neat


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

18 y/o Glenlivit is my Favorite so far. Oban is an awesome summer scotch and if you like peaty try Lagavulin...It'l put a hem in ya' Kilt. These are mid range price yet good for starting out. However; I am finding that I prefer not to drink scotch while having a smoke. It seems to compete vs. complement. 

"It's nota dres itsa Kiilt!"

T


----------



## RICigar (Sep 16, 2004)

"Any Glen will do"


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My 'everyday' is a 12yo Bowmore. Nice and smoky with the classic coastal peaty taste. At $40, a pretty reasonable scotch.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

slowhand said:


> My 'everyday' is a 12yo Bowmore. Nice and smoky with the classic coastal peaty taste. At $40, a pretty reasonable scotch.


12 yo Bowmore is good stuff, and like you said a very reasonable price. I love drinking the more peaty Islay malts during the winter. Sitting down by the Christmas tree with some Laphroig 10 yo malt is pure bliss.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I was just about to post a thread about this, I wanted to try single malts because I keep hearing they go great with cigars, but I did not know where to start. I just remembered that my Johny Walker Green Label is a single malt. Guess I'll start from there and then take some suggestions from this thread. Thanks!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Nely said:


> I was just about to post a thread about this, I wanted to try single malts because I keep hearing they go great with cigars, but I did not know where to start. I just remembered that my Johny Walker Green Label is a single malt. Guess I'll start from there and then take some suggestions from this thread. Thanks!


Actually, Johnnie Green is a vatted malt, not a single.
A single malt is a scotch made from a single distillery.
A vatted malt is blended single malts.
and a blend is malt whisky blended with other grain spirit.

that said the green label is still a good dram 

PaulMac


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Nely said:


> I was just about to post a thread about this, I wanted to try single malts because I keep hearing they go great with cigars, but I did not know where to start. I just remembered that my Johny Walker Green Label is a single malt. Guess I'll start from there and then take some suggestions from this thread. Thanks!


Just watch out for that Blue label!!! :al My wallet regrets trying that stuff 

GoatLocker


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

RICigar said:


> "Any Glen will do"


Damn, you beat me to it!!

But seriously, The Dalmore makes a cigar malt that is, dispite the hype, pretty good.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Paul for that info man! It seems like you know your stuff! :al
I think I'll be picking a bottle of Bowmore.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RICigar said:


> "Any Glen will do"


Funny, I'm kinda the opposite...I haven't had a "Glen" that I would buy again.

Maybe the person txmatt knew who said "In Scotch the Glen prefix means its for cooking with." is right.

I don't mean to be bashing the glens, but in my experience (although limited) I have not been to impressed or heard of people raving about them.

For under $40 the Bowmore 12 is a very smoky complex single malt, one of my favs so far.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Went to my liquour store and the botlle of bowmore was 49$ :c 
Guess i'll have to shop around


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nely said:


> Went to my liquour store and the botlle of bowmore was 49$ :c
> Guess i'll have to shop around


Ooops. I actually bought mine on special for $35. I think the usual retail is $43 here in VA, cheaper in MD or PA.


----------



## Eichen (Sep 1, 2003)

I've enjoyed Ballvenie (12 yr I think) and Highland Park. I remember my first sip of Highland Park tasted like good English style pipe tobacco to me. HP's gone up in price rediculously at my local shop though -- $8-10 in the last year. 

Right now draining a bottle of Chivas Regal (I know, blended). I'm really digging this stuff. Anyone have some tips on value Scotch (blended or non)?

Hey, where'd my Scotch go?

BTW there's a good article on Single Malts at Cigar Weekly.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*I love Balvenie 15....*

...for the times when I need a sweeter single malt. (It's also a bit of a bargain at about 55 bucks a bottle here in Va) . I also love the Sherrywood Glenmorangie and The Glenroths Speyside single malts -- prefferably the 21 year old.

Laproaig is, like you said, a tough scotch. I've yet to be able to drink it without wincing. The bottle looks intimidating, too -- not warm and fuzzy like Glenmorangie or Balvenie.



1f1fan said:


> I just started getting into single malt scotch.
> 
> So far I have an Aberlour 10 yo, Glenfiddich Solera Reserve 15 yo and two Islay malts; Laphroaig 10 yo and a Bowmore 12 yo.
> 
> ...


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Here is why I love Glenlivit. I find it to be the perfct blend not to smokey not to peaty, with a bit of sweetness. All the other scotches I've had and loved all are time and place specific. Oban is a great summertime scotch whereas say...Lagavulin is a very smokey winter scotch. If your just starting out I would recommend the 12 y/o Glenlivit or even glenfiddich than go whatever direction you want from there smokier go darker sweeter go lighter adn read the labels the will let you know what the profile is about.

However; I do not usually drink scotch with my C-gars I find it overpowers the smoke. My fgavorite (i know this is a different thread) is probably Gunniess or Boddingtons.

:sb Fin

T


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

txmatt said:


> As a result I have been exploring Bourbon this year. I keep Knob Creek on hand and am giving Van Winkle 15 year a go (have it on order). If it turns out to be as good as people say I will likely drop the $80 for the Van Winkle Pappy 20 yr.
> 
> -Matt-


We host an annual Xmas party at our home for about 50 people. A dozen or so cigar smokers. Some hearty drinkers.

The bourbon offered was Woodford Reserve @$39, single malt scotch was Highland Park 25 y/o @$170. We went through almost two bottles of Woodford Reserve, only a third of a bottle of Highland Park. (8 bottles of Dom Perignon, 16 bottles of red wines)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Good suggestions partagaspete.

I would not recommend a big Laphroig or Bowmore to a scotch newbie, actually Glenfiddich Solera reserve was the first single malt I tried. I found it very smooth, the finish was great. Then I tried other more complex single malts and the Solera reserve just doesn't do it for me anymore. I will reach for it when I want something light, well rounded and refreshing. But this time of year I find myself going for the smoky malts.



mango said:


> Laproaig is, like you said, a tough scotch. I've yet to be able to drink it without wincing. The bottle looks intimidating, too -- not warm and fuzzy like Glenmorangie or Balvenie.


mango, if you have some left I'll drive up and take that tough, intimidating single malt off your hands for you! I love that stuff! It's like a forest in a bottle.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Also for scotch newbies, ya can't go wrong with many of the lowland scotches. My recommendation is Auchentoshan Select. Very smooth and approachable, and can be found for under 20 a bottle. Most people I have introduced to it (and scotch through it) have really enjoyed it.

PaulMac


----------

